# Aluminum vs. Steel



## OTTB in training

I am thinking about purchasing a trailer. Can anyone tell me the pros and cons of aluminum vs. steel trailers? Thank you.


----------



## Mingiz

Steel trailers are heavier and rust. More maintenance. Resale on them isn't good.
Aluminum trailers are lighter,don't rust and usually have a good resale value. They also have less maintenance on them. If you can afford to go aluminum go for the all aluminum not the aluminum over a steel frame.


----------



## Joe4d

dont waste your money on steel, No advantage whatsoever. They all rust, dont hold their value and are heavier.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Mingiz said:


> Steel trailers are* heavier* and rust. More maintenance. Resale on them isn't good.
> Aluminum trailers are lighter,don't rust and usually have a good resale value. They also have less maintenance on them. If you can afford to go aluminum go for the all aluminum not the aluminum over a steel frame.





Joe4d said:


> dont waste your money on steel, No advantage whatsoever. They all rust, dont hold their value and are *heavier*.


Thats one of the reasons I actually like the steel trailers.. They are just more 
"solid" IMO. I would love to have an aluminum trailer, but I simply can not afford one... Here, a good steel trailer is about 1200, aluminum is 3000.. Can't afford that! But someday. By the time I have enough money I will need to upgrade to another trailer anyways as I will probably have a bigger horse that won't fit in my current trailer..


----------



## gunslinger

I have a steel trailer. Wish I could afford an aluminum one.

That said, it does the job quite well and I'm happy with it.

My advice is to decide what you want to spend, look around and see what's available, and determine if you need to adjust what you want to spend.

I think a steel trailer will cost less up front, but more over time, and it will need paint from time to time to prevent rusting. Also, fuel cost of pulling a heavier trailer, over time, will most likely be more.

Aluminum is a great choice if its in your budget, unfortunately, it hasn't fit into mine......yet.


----------



## Joe4d

Used steel trailers are around as people get tired of the rust and upgrade. Not near as many aluminum used trailers out there as people buy them and keep them forever and they still look good.
Buying a steel 1200 dollar trailer when an aluminum trailer next to it for 3000 is penny wise and pound foolish. In a few years that 1200 dollar steel trailer will be worth its weight in scrap metal. and that 3000 aluminum trailer will still be worth 3000. Not to mention all the extra gas you'll be burning.
My all aluminum 2 horse gooseneck with nice carpeted 4 foot tack area and gooseneck sleeping area, weighs the same as my steel 2 horse bumper pull with lousy storage and no where to sleep. I weighed them both on truck scales to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

I recently bought a new trailer. Had every intention of going aluminum, looked at quite a few. We ended up buying a galvaneal, got the best of both worlds - won't rust and it's solid. I like that if we should get in an accident there is a lot less chance of the horses getting seriously hurt. It also saved me a couple grand over the aluminum that was the same size and had less in the way of options.


----------



## natisha

Is there such a thing as all aluminum trailers? Aren't they on steel frames, axels etc.? My understanding is for aluminum to be as strong as steel it would have to be 3 x thicker than it is & would therefore weigh as much as a steel.
Steel rusts & aluminum oxidizes.


----------



## equiniphile

The main thing to consider is the weight. You're going to need a different class hitch and a truck that can pull it, not to mention factoring in the difference in gas mileage. Other than that, there is also the rust to consider.

I don't think any trailers are made of *just* aluminum, I'm pretty sure they all have a steel frame.


----------



## gunslinger

Joe4d said:


> Used steel trailers are around as people get tired of the rust and upgrade. Not near as many aluminum used trailers out there as people buy them and keep them forever and they still look good.
> Buying a steel 1200 dollar trailer when an aluminum trailer next to it for 3000 is penny wise and pound foolish. In a few years that 1200 dollar steel trailer will be worth its weight in scrap metal. and that 3000 aluminum trailer will still be worth 3000. Not to mention all the extra gas you'll be burning.
> My all aluminum 2 horse gooseneck with nice carpeted 4 foot tack area and gooseneck sleeping area, weighs the same as my steel 2 horse bumper pull with lousy storage and no where to sleep. I weighed them both on truck scales to satisfy my curiosity.


I'm trying not to envy......

I don't see many aluminum trailers for sale around here that are in the $3000 range or I'd probably have one.

Maybe I should expand my search to your area.....???

Around here, $3000 will buy a decent steel trailer....lots of steel trailer cheaper, but most are rust buckets.


----------



## equiniphile

I bought my aluminum trailer for 3k. It's held up very well for us:


----------



## COWCHICK77

Maybe something to consider would be the quality of construction not so much steel vs. Aluminum.

The ranch uses steel trailers for everyday use, mostly the bar top brush buster style...they hold up very well to the everyday use on wash boarded dirt roads, and hauling cattle. I realize they are not practical for most horse owners, but I am just trying to make a point as far as buying a tough trailer that will last. Quality is key.

We also had an aluminum trailer and had to quit using it because the welds kept breaking and the back door actually fell off....If you have ever seen four Angus bulls doing somersaults down a dirt road it is quite a site to behold!
It just couldn't hold up to the use, and it was a name brand trailer. If you are just highway driving, probably wont be an issue. 

I don't know if this holds true for horses, but if cows hauled in an aluminum trailer...the big cow trailers, and get cut by a peice of it they can die from aluminum poisoning. You really have to make sure that the trailer is in top shape, no broken peices or welds that they could possibly cut themselves on.

Either way care and maintenance is key with any trailer. 

And you might consider the size of pickup you have to tow with and how many horses where weight maybe an issue and the towing capacity of your truck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

We just bought this trailer back in December. Haven't really had a chance to haul it yet. We brought it home and have hauled 1 horse in it so far. But it's amazing. Love all the stuff that we got with it. It's pretty decked out. Much nicer then our Calico Stock Horse Trailer we had for 10 years. It'll be stored in a pole barn when not in use. It hauls very very well, we don't even know it there. We have a Chevy 2500 HD Vortex though so I expect anything we haul will be fairly smooth.

But, we love this trailer. Purchased new, you can finance for 84 months. 

Titan Trailer Mfg. Inc.: Avalanche II Bumper Pull Horse Trailers


----------



## natisha

CLaPorte432 said:


> We just bought this trailer back in December. Haven't really had a chance to haul it yet. We brought it home and have hauled 1 horse in it so far. But it's amazing. Love all the stuff that we got with it. It's pretty decked out. Much nicer then our Calico Stock Horse Trailer we had for 10 years. It'll be stored in a pole barn when not in use. It hauls very very well, we don't even know it there. We have a Chevy 2500 HD Vortex though so I expect anything we haul will be fairly smooth.
> 
> But, we love this trailer. Purchased new, you can finance for 84 months.
> 
> Titan Trailer Mfg. Inc.: Avalanche II Bumper Pull Horse Trailers


I almost have that trailer except mine is the I, not as nice as yours. It hauls like a dream. The only thing I didn't like is that the dividers are solid up by the head so before I picked it up I had bars put in that area. Now the horses can easily see all around & I can reach through to tie/untie.
I also used a sealer on every seam as that is where most trailers start to rust. Mine lives indoors too.


----------



## CLaPorte432

I wish I would have known about the dividers. The bars might have been a wiser choice because I untie my horses before opening up the divider. So I have to duck under the divider and right into my horse's shoulder or belly.

What type of sealer did you use and is it noticeable? After spending so much on a brand new trailer, I really don't want anything that would look horrible/ruin the trailer. If you know what I mean.

I love this trailer and we haven't even got to really use it since it's winter. Can't wait for spring!


----------



## natisha

CLaPorte432 said:


> I wish I would have known about the dividers. The bars might have been a wiser choice because I untie my horses before opening up the divider. So I have to duck under the divider and right into my horse's shoulder or belly.
> 
> What type of sealer did you use and is it noticeable? After spending so much on a brand new trailer, I really don't want anything that would look horrible/ruin the trailer. If you know what I mean.
> 
> I love this trailer and we haven't even got to really use it since it's winter. Can't wait for spring!


I kept the same dividers, just had the solid part cut out & bars installed. I think it was about $100. They did a great job, no sharp points at all. They didn't match the white exactly right but that doesn't bother me. I'll try to post pictures later if you'd like.
I used a clear all weather silicone. It's not noticable at all. I even did it around anything attached to the trailer, tie rings, lights etc. Anywhere water could seep in.


----------



## natisha

These are the bars


----------



## CLaPorte432

Oh very cool? You had someone do that after you purchased it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## natisha

CLaPorte432 said:


> Oh very cool? You had someone do that after you purchased it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I didn't even bring it home until it was done. The trailer sales place I bought it from did it. Any welder could probably do it for you but if they don't know horses you may want to tell them exactly what you want. If you decide to do it feel free to use my pictures for a reference. Note that the far divider has 4 bars where the closer one has only 3, that's because they had to work around the latch holder. Most people don't even notice the difference.
It makes it so much nicer to use as I'm sure you can imagine.

OP, sorry about the thread hijack


----------



## CLaPorte432

Thank you very much for the information. Looks like a wonderful idea.

Although, my dad would throw a fit for the paint not matching. LoL. He owns his own business painting airplanes. So color matching is ummm...kinda his forte.


----------



## loveduffy

they did a great job on the bars you got a great trailer as for aluminum or steel you heard everybody go aluminum it is worth the price int the long run


----------



## natisha

CLaPorte432 said:


> Thank you very much for the information. Looks like a wonderful idea.
> 
> Although, my dad would throw a fit for the paint not matching. LoL. He owns his own business painting airplanes. So color matching is ummm...kinda his forte.


It bothered me a bit too but once it's full of horse slobber it won't be noticed:wink:


----------



## franknbeans

Love that brand-I had been considering an Exiss, but, frankly I do not like how it hauls compared to my steel. Even my friend, who owns the shiny new(er) Exiss says the same thing. Highways-we take mine. TO be "pretty-for local shows, etc-we take hers. I love the set up of the Exiss with the tack room, complete with the screen door so we can leave the dogs in there......but.....

Joe4d-you and I will always disagree on this one. Hauling on highways with trucks passing etc, at 60+ MPH-I LOVE MY STEEL! It does not move at all, and I do feel like my horse is safer.

DH is trying to get me into a smaller SUV to haul, which would mean a lighter trailer-to me that means I pay someone to tale the long hauls with the horse.:wink:


----------



## usandpets

natisha said:


> I almost have that trailer except mine is the I, not as nice as yours. It hauls like a dream. The only thing I didn't like is that the dividers are solid up by the head so before I picked it up I had bars put in that area. Now the horses can easily see all around & I can reach through to tie/untie...


I get the idea of letting the horse be able to see. But why don't you just tie before you close the divider and untie after you open it?

As for steel bs aluminum, we have a steel one. We just couldn't afford the aluminum. In time we'll switch to the aluminum. As long as you maintain a steel trailer it will hold value. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

For those of you above that have the new Titan trailers...did they change the guage of metal for the walls of the trailer?
We looked at some Titan stock trailers with a tack room about 2 years ago when shopping for a new personal trailer. We thought the metal was rather thin..I felt like I could kick a dent in it just with my boot, so we passed. Back in the early ninties and eighties Titans were good trailers and tough. And I always liked the looks of them.

We ended up getting a bargain on a Logan Qualifier. Some one had it stored in a barn for years and used it maybe once..it still had the original tires. It has the drop down feed doors and dividers...thought I always wanted a "honest to God" horse trailer, but a took the dividers out of it...and now want to trade it in for a stock trailer...*sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

> But why don't you just tie before you close the divider and untie after you open it?


I prefer to untie BEFORE I open the divider. I don't want to risk my horse being tied and starting to back out before I'm ready. That leads to horrible horrible accidents so I always untie before opening dividers. One of my horses sometimes will back before I'm ready and if I don't have him untied, he'll back, make the knot so tight I can't ever get it undone and freak himself out from the pressure on his face. It's not a pretty sight.



> For those of you above that have the new Titan trailers...did they change the guage of metal for the walls of the trailer?


I don't know what it was like a few years ago, but I don't see any issue with the gauge of the metal that it is now. Comparing my 2003 Calico Stock Trailer to the Titan, It looks/feels about the same. It may be hard to do, but I could take pictures and see if you notice a difference if you would like?


----------



## COWCHICK77

CLaPorte432 said:


> I prefer to untie BEFORE I open the divider. I don't want to risk my horse being tied and starting to back out before I'm ready. That leads to horrible horrible accidents so I always untie before opening dividers. One of my horses sometimes will back before I'm ready and if I don't have him untied, he'll back, make the knot so tight I can't ever get it undone and freak himself out from the pressure on his face. It's not a pretty sight.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what it was like a few years ago, but I don't see any issue with the gauge of the metal that it is now. Comparing my 2003 Calico Stock Trailer to the Titan, It looks/feels about the same. It may be hard to do, but I could take pictures and see if you notice a difference if you would like?


Oh that's ok thanks, I was just looking at them on their website the other day to see if they had changed and I couldn't tell from the pics, greatly appreciated though!

I haven't looked at the Calicos yet either...how did it last? Did you like it?

We are looking at maybe the CM's brush buster with a hard top and a small tack room.

I agree with you on un-tying before opening. Our horses are trained not to come until told, but you never know and it's a good habit to have when hauling a strange horse.


----------



## waresbear

I wanted a brand new trailer, not previously owned. I purchased a steel one (well hubby did, it was a gift to me) as aluminum was about 5 or 6 thousand more. I park it in the shop during the winter which I think will keep it from rusting prematurely. I have never owned an aluminum trailer, only steel ones, but I never had one rust out on me, I always sold them for more than what I paid after doing a bit of bodywork & painting.


----------



## CLaPorte432

We bought our Calico new in 2003. 4 place with a divider in the middle. So 2 horses up front, 2 in the back. Side escape door in the front. No tack room.

It was outside the entire 8-1/2 years we had it. The floor was still in perfect shape. Rubber mats inside we still in perfect shape. There was slight rusting on the outside, but not as much as you'd think. It held up really well. Nothing was rusted through. Mice chewed through the light wires but that was fixable.

We decided to get a new trailer because we wanted a tack room so we didn't have to unload take all the time at 2am after shows. Plus, we wanted something a little fancier. The Titan will more then likely be our last trailer so we got pretty much all the amenities that we could. Love it!

The stock trailer hauled well. We never had any problems with it. Just wanted an upgrade. And the tires were still in awesome condition. We never changed them.

I think we paid $3300 for it. I posted it on craigslist for $1500, and within 15 minutes it was sold for $1200. I guess I should have put a bigger price-tag on it. LoL. I honestly thought it was going to be hard to sell...


----------



## natisha

COWCHICK77 said:


> For those of you above that have the new Titan trailers...did they change the guage of metal for the walls of the trailer?
> We looked at some Titan stock trailers with a tack room about 2 years ago when shopping for a new personal trailer. We thought the metal was rather thin..I felt like I could kick a dent in it just with my boot, so we passed. Back in the early ninties and eighties Titans were good trailers and tough. And I always liked the looks of them.
> 
> We ended up getting a bargain on a Logan Qualifier. Some one had it stored in a barn for years and used it maybe once..it still had the original tires. It has the drop down feed doors and dividers...thought I always wanted a "honest to God" horse trailer, but a took the dividers out of it...and now want to trade it in for a stock trailer...*sigh*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not sure of the gauge but my trailer is lined with some sort of dense plastic-like material. It's black & you can kind of see it in this picture


----------



## natisha

usandpets said:


> I get the idea of letting the horse be able to see. But why don't you just tie before you close the divider and untie after you open it?
> 
> As for steel bs aluminum, we have a steel one. We just couldn't afford the aluminum. In time we'll switch to the aluminum. As long as you maintain a steel trailer it will hold value.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I usually do tie before closing the divider but untying I like the divider closed for the reasons stated. I haul greenies sometimes too & you never know with them or any horse at times.
I use the Aussie tie rings & sometimes I may want to make an adjustment after they're in so it's much easier to reach through.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Thank you ladies for posting pics of trailers...or ex-trailers, much appreciated! I think I will take another look at the Titans and Calico.

Natisha, our Logan has that black coating like bed liner sprayed on the inside too which is nice...I like that. It also has the solid dividers like you guys said came with your trailer. Our horses have always been hauled undivided, so they started getting hesitant to load after using them. I pulled the dividers out and now they are back to themselves where all I have to do is point them in the general direction of the trailer and they load up. 
i don't have a good place to ride at my house so I pay "rent" to go ride at the fairgrounds and I have been wanting to buy some calves to rope so I would have to load and haul them as well as horses...and I don't have a center gate like I would in a stock trailer. So we are thinking of switching back to the stock trailer but adding a small tackroom. I like these CM trailers.


----------



## natisha

COWCHICK77 said:


> Thank you ladies for posting pics of trailers...or ex-trailers, much appreciated! I think I will take another look at the Titans and Calico.
> 
> Natisha, our Logan has that black coating like bed liner sprayed on the inside too which is nice...I like that. It also has the solid dividers like you guys said came with your trailer. Our horses have always been hauled undivided, so they started getting hesitant to load after using them. I pulled the dividers out and now they are back to themselves where all I have to do is point them in the general direction of the trailer and they load up.
> i don't have a good place to ride at my house so I pay "rent" to go ride at the fairgrounds and I have been wanting to buy some calves to rope so I would have to load and haul them as well as horses...and I don't have a center gate like I would in a stock trailer. So we are thinking of switching back to the stock trailer but adding a small tackroom. I like these CM trailers.


The lining of my trailer isn't sprayed on, it's screwed on.
The CM looks like it would work well for what you want to do. It's too open for WI waether though. Mine has slots to install plexiglass over the open areas but I seldom haul in bad weather unless it's an emergency then I use a friend's enclosed trailer.
My horses have never even seen a cow!


----------

